

84% of the WordPress site can be hacked: What’s Next? - AlexRazor
https://cleantalk.org/blog/84-wordpress-site-can-hacked-whats-next/

======
csixty4
> This vulnerability applies to all versions of WordPress 3.0 and higher.
> Problem can be solved upgrade engine to version 4, where no such problem.

The XSS patches from 4.0.1 were back-ported to 3.9.3, 3.8.5, and 3.7.5. People
should still upgrade to 4.0.1, but the situation is not as dire as this post
makes it out to be.

